# Scott Solace 10 owners



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Just installed Shimano Dura Ace 9000 crank set and front derailleur on my Solace 30. First time working on 9000 components, according to supplied tool it appears that the converter is (on) in regards to the front derailleur with the (cable anchoring washer positioned on tab facing outside rather than inside of bike? Could someone look on their bike and see if I set this up correctly. Thanks


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I just looked at mine. The tab appears to be in about the 5 o'clock position if you are looking towards the front of the bike from behind the front derailleur . I hope that helps. Another way of describing it would be to observe the two arms (inner and outer). The inner arm has writing on it that says something like "cable in". The tab is almost pointed towards the writing on the derailleur arm.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Tried to attach photo but no luck When looking at back of dérailleur the washer is attached to right post 5 o'clock. The other post is off to left 8 o'clock with nothing attached


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

View attachment 307418


----------

